# Sticky  FAQ - chemical mass and solubility, conversions, test kit calibrations, CO2 Tables



## Edward

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer

More information, graphs and charts here
-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------
*Maximum solubility, Chemical composition and % of mass*
click here
-------------------------------------------------------
*Maximum solubility, Chemical composition and g / 100 l -> 1 ppm*
click here
-------------------------------------------------------
*Tbs / tsp / Dash / Pinch / Smidgen / gram conversion*
click here
-------------------------------------------------------
*Tsp / tbs / gram conversion*
click here
-------------------------------------------------------
*Ratio N and NO3O4*
N 16:1 marine 
N 10:1 aquatic 
N 10:1 = NO3O4 10:0.69 = NO3O4 14.5:1 
-------------------------------------------------------
*Ca testing*
((17.86 x dGH) - (4.1 x Mg ppm)) / 2.5 = Ca ppm

(ppm dGH - (4.1 x Mg ppm)) /2.5 = Ca ppm
-------------------------------------------------------
*Mg testing*
((17.86 x dGH) - (2.5 x Ca ppm)) / 4.1 = Mg ppm

(ppm dGH - (2.5 x Ca ppm)) /4.1 = Mg ppm

Hagen Nutrafin, Ca test in 10 ml
((20 x GH drops) - (25 x Ca drops)) /4.1 = Mg ppm

Hagen Nutrafin, Ca test in 5 ml
((20 x GH drops) - (50 x Ca drops)) /4.1 = Mg ppm
-------------------------------------------------------
*GH testing*
(2.5 x Ca ppm) + (4.1 x Mg ppm) = GH ppm

((2.5 x Ca ppm) + (4.1 x Mg ppm)) / 17.86 = dGH
-------------------------------------------------------
*Test Kit calibration*
To get to know the product line, make a test solution and see how the colors look like. This way you know what you are dealing with. Different lighting, wall paint, etc. change results dramatically. You can use a regular kitchen bucket ~2.5 gall / 10 liter and PPS solutions.

*NO3*
KNO3 - 20 gram in 500 ml (or SS - Standard Solution by PPS-Classic)

2 ml in 10 litre = 5 ppm
4 ml in 10 litre = 10 ppm
8 ml in 10 litre = 20 ppm
12 ml in 10 litre =30 ppm
16 ml in 10 litre = 40 ppm
20 ml in 10 litre = 50 ppm

*PO4*
KH2PO4 - 6 gram in 500 ml (or SS - Standard Solution by PPS-Classic)

2.5 drops in 10 litre = 0.1 ppm
5 drops in 10 litre = 0.2 ppm
12.5 drops in 10 litre = 0.50 ppm
25 drops in 10 litre = 1.00 ppm
50 drops or 2 ml and 10 drops in 10 litre = 2 ppm

*NO3*
KNO3 - 33 gram in 500 ml (or #1 Solution by PPS-Pro)

25 drops in 10 litre = 5 ppm
2 ml and 10 drops or 50 drops in 10 litre = 10 ppm
5 ml in 10 litre = 20 ppm
7 ml and 10 drops in 10 litre = 30 ppm
10 ml in 10 litre = 40 ppm
12 ml and 10 drops in 10 litre = 50 ppm

*PO4*
KH2PO4 - 6 gram in 1 litre (or #1 Solution by PPS-Pro)

5 drops in 10 litre = 0.1 ppm
10 drops in 10 litre = 0.2 ppm
25 drops in 10 litre = 0.5 ppm
50 drops or 2 ml and 10 drops in 10 litre = 1 ppm
5 ml in 10 litre = 2 ppm
-------------------------------------------------------
*Deficiency symptoms* on Mobility and Immobility of nutrients:
Ca, Fe, Mn, Cu, Bo, S, Zn, Ni, immobile, symptoms on young parts of plants
N, P, K, Mg, Mo, Cl, mobile, symptoms on lower or older parts.
-------------------------------------------------------

*1 dGH*
7.144 Ca ppm = 1 dGH = 17.86 ppm GH
4.356 Mg ppm = 1 dGH = 17.86 ppm GH

Ca : Mg [ppm]

7.0 : 0.0
6.0 : 0.7
5.0 : 1.3
4.0 : 1.9
3.0 : 2.5
2.0 : 3.1
1.0 : 3.7
0.0 : 4.4
-------------------------------------------------------
*TDS uS ppm Conversion*
There are two ways to measure TDS. The  Siemens and [ppm] as NaCl equivalent. Both test equipments are identical except the calibration part. The two can be converted as follows
uS = 2 x ppm
ppm = uS / 2
-------------------------------------------------------
*Nutrients - Facts - Interactions - Deficiencies - Excesses *, by Freemann
click here
-------------------------------------------------------
http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer


----------

